# music



## Rees2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dose anyone play an instrument?I play the recorder and will ad the trumpet to my list soon.


----------



## Josh (Aug 30, 2007)

i don't play any instruments but i love listening to music. i have many many CDs and records. i like rock, country and folk most. i listen to a lot of classical and jazz too


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Aug 30, 2007)

When I was in high school I thought I knew how to play the drums. I was even in a all-girl band called Sticky Fingers for about 2 wks, until someone asked us to play. That was the end of that. We really stunk.


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sticky fingers odd things people name there bands.


----------



## oldturtle (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes, I play Pennywhistle and other Celtic instruments, and I have
7 albums for sale on the Internet. Here is my latest if anyone
likes Irish music.
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/lollycross7


----------



## T-P (Sep 1, 2007)

I use to play a little bit of Piano, when i was younger but never really got further.
Id love to learn properly mind you.

Also.. i love all music really.
its whatever goes with my mood..or cheers me up.
but my general dayto day music is:
40s
50s
60s
70s
most of 80s 
some 90s
love country
love rock
love RnB
love most music.


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Sep 1, 2007)

when i was at school i started to learn how to play the guitar... but my fingers are too short so i could never reach the right note


----------



## jigglypuff (Sep 11, 2007)

i can play guitar and drums! but i perfere just listening to music!
METAL!


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 11, 2007)

I played the guitar, trumpet and sax as a kid.....but nothin now except for my air band...we rock!


----------



## Rees2 (Sep 11, 2007)

Not going to be able to play trumpet but thats okay i get to play the sax.


----------

